# TOro powershift 8-24 question



## curt (Oct 17, 2013)

Got chance to buy this machine...runs but auger doesnt turn...shear pins not broke..can move back and forth a bit and everything seems solid in gearbox and augers not spinning freely,the impeller or piece that throws snow out shute is solid also,not spinning by hand...something or bearing rusted frozen?...would think everything move freely by hand...any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you checked the belt? Most snowblowers use 2 belts. One for the drive and one for the augers.


----------



## curt (Oct 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Have you checked the belt? Most snowblowers use 2 belts. One for the drive and one for the augers.


if belts were gone wouldnt everything spin freely?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

curt said:


> if belts were gone wouldnt everything spin freely?


Not necessarily. There is a brake on there that stops them from spinning when you disengage the auger. One of the safety things on them. Belt would be the first thing to check.

Though, realistically even with the brake on you should be able to spin the impeller by hand.

There might just be a piece of something jammed in there.


----------



## curt (Oct 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Not necessarily. There is a brake on there that stops them from spinning when you disengage the auger. One of the safety things on them. Belt would be the first thing to check.
> 
> Though, realistically even with the brake on you should be able to spin the impeller by hand.
> 
> There might just be a piece of something jammed in there.


If gear drive gone i should feel tons of play in it?...can move augers back and forth a hair and dont hear or feel anything slipping -grinding...just wont rotate...will have to go back for another look


----------



## curt (Oct 17, 2013)

Gearbox frozen up...belt burnt off....passed on it


----------

